# 2008 Versa Wiring diaghram



## knobzy (Sep 30, 2009)

Good day all.

I am looking for a wiring diagram for and 08 versa. Anyone know where i can find one.

I am helping out with my dads car, he wants to hard wire a cooler into the car to when he turns the car off, the cooler goes off. I want a wiring diagram so i know where to look before i start tearing the dash apart.

I am above average when it comes to this type of job, but its my dad's first new car and he doesn't want me to bring the sledge hammer inside.

If no diagram is available, can someone instruct what i am looking for.

Would it be simple and safe to just jump off the accessory from the cig lighter?

Thanks


----------



## haslamjd (Jan 2, 2010)

You probably can find one by googling Versa Wiring Diagram. You most likely will have to purchase a PDF download, but it is better than paying for the electrical repair if you start cutting and splicing yourself!

Good Luck!


----------

